
The last 20% before shipping - philfreo
http://philfreo.com/blog/the-last-20-before-shipping/
======
smoyer
Everyone knows the first 80% takes half the time and the other 20% takes half
the time. (Though I've personally seen cases where the first 80% takes 20% of
the time and the remaining 20% takes the other 80% of the time).

